# Remembering a friend



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

It's been 7 months since Harley has passed, and while we are still grieving her loss and missing her terribly, as time goes on i'm slowly coming to terms with the fact that she is gone. She left a big hole in everyone's hearts when she left, and i'm so thankful that Odin is in our lives to help us cope with such a devastating loss.

I've seen and heard of people buying jewelry and other items containing some of their pet's ashes, and I was hoping somebody here could point me in the right direction on how to find something like that. I'd really like a nice locket or something, but i'm interested to see what people have done who have gone that route in remembering their pets.

I also feel ready to start looking for a custom box to have her ashes placed in, the past few months as we've been getting used to her being gone it's been difficult to look at them, but i'd like to find something nice. I've even considered burying her ashes in my parent's garden and having a memorial stone placed over them.

Pictures are welcome, i'm curious to see what other people have done for some ideas.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Such a sweet face she had. She looks like she could talk. 

Have you tried Inter-Pet in Rush for boxes and things? They have a variety of urns/boxes. I use a St. Francis statue I got from them. 

Art from Ashes - handcrafted remembrances : About Us

I am not sure if that is the link that kathyw posted at one time. I will look for that thread. Beautiful items.

Here it is: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/preparing-say-good-bye/95450-memories-ashes.html I made it a sticky so people could find it an add other links if they want. 

I hope you find the perfect thing to remember your girl.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

For some reason I never thought to check Rush Inter-Pet, when I worked at the vet we dealt with them a lot and we used to get some really nice urns back when they returned the ashes. Thank you.


----------

